# Turned Five Bucks into Fifty Bucks  This Afternoon



## W.Y. (Sep 6, 2012)

Around 11 AM this morning I spotted a piece of 9" wide  x 20" long cherry  at a garage sale in town. Owner said he would sell cheap because it had some sap wood that he didn't like. 
Five bucks later I came home and after lunch turned and finished a couple bowls from that one piece of wood.
I love cherry wood and so do my customers so getting $25.00 each for these will be like taking candy from a kid.
Both were cut from exactly the same  size square  board  of  3/4" thickness   and    9" x 9" square   . Only difference is the number of rings. Top diameter of each  is identical .


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 6, 2012)

Personally, William, I think you could get more for them than $25. They are too nice for such a low price. But you know your market, not me. Just sayin'...


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 7, 2012)

it's 25...canadian

:biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> it's 25...canadian
> 
> :biggrin:



That's Canadian EH :biggrin:

Sure I could hold off for more or get $25.00 each real  quick. 
I like a fast turnover because they are fun to make  .


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 7, 2012)

Which model do you have?


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> Which model do you have?



723


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 7, 2012)

Another nice set of bowls.  I agree that you could get more then $25 each.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice, William!


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool!  9x9x3/4, that is a good number for me to know.  Bet I have some cherry around here


Was wondering, after you cut the rings an glue them up.  How long before you sand, seal, plug the hole in the bottom, and then final finish?  Is it a right away kind of thing, or do you let them sit for awhile?




Scott (might slice a slab up) B


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 7, 2012)

Great-looking bowls.  Agree. They should be priced more.


----------



## raar25 (Sep 7, 2012)

So I finally got on you tube to see the videos about your ring lathe and it is cool.  Me want one.  So tonight its going to be "please please honey can I have one, I will take good care of it!


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Cool!  9x9x3/4, that is a good number for me to know.  Bet I have some cherry around here
> 
> 
> Was wondering, after you cut the rings an glue them up.  How long before you sand, seal, plug the hole in the bottom, and then final finish?  Is it a right away kind of thing, or do you let them sit for awhile?
> ...



I started those two bowls from a flat board at 1.00 PM yesterday afternoon .
Cut out the rings  and glued and pressed them . Did some yard work for about 1.5  hours and came back and sanded them on the lathe  from 100 grit in steps to 400 followed by 0000 steel wool . Cut plugs with  a 1/2" tapered plug cutter and glued them in and sanded both inside and outside of the bottom with 2" disc on a  hand drill . Applied 2 coats of shellac sanding sealer  and two coats of semi gloss lacquer . Took the picture of them as shown at 5.30 before dinner.
Most of the time involved is waiting time for glue and finishes to dry. That usually involves drinking lots of coffee while waiting  :biggrin: because I don't have a separate  finishing area and don't want to  create dust while finishing .


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 7, 2012)

I rarely get 'turned on" by bowl turning but these look useful and well done and I applaud the use of the Cherry.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful info!  I too drink excessive amounts of coffee  Some say too much while I'm waiting on projects.....








Scott (never too much coffee) B


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 9, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Thanks for the helpful info!  I too drink excessive amounts of coffee  Some say too much while I'm waiting on projects.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
So Do I *


----------



## titan2 (Sep 10, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Cool! 9x9x3/4, that is a good number for me to know. Bet I have some cherry around here
> 
> 
> Was wondering, after you cut the rings an glue them up. How long before you sand, seal, plug the hole in the bottom, and then final finish? Is it a right away kind of thing, or do you let them sit for awhile?
> ...


 

As for the hole in the bottom......ever tried using a waste block? Just wondering....


Barney


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 10, 2012)

> As for the hole in the bottom......ever tried using a waste block? Just wondering....




Plugs from the same piece of wood with same color and grain pattern work very well . Quick and easy  and never had a complaint yet with all the dozens of bowls I have both sold and given away.


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 10, 2012)

Great job and they both look good.


----------

